# Hi, I used to be Lord Archimage Nykimbur...



## Nykimbur (Jul 17, 2008)

But since I haven't been on this site for about five years I forgot my old email address and password, so I made a new account. It's good to be back. Over the last five years, I've been writing an autobiographical diary which I hope to finish and publish soon.


----------



## Sam (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome back, Lord.


----------



## terrib (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah, welcome back nykimbur


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome back, my Lord!


----------



## AA (Jul 17, 2008)

Was this site even around 5 years ago?


----------



## Nickie (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi there and welcome


----------



## JHB (Jul 22, 2008)

AA said:


> Was this site even around 5 years ago?




Yep, he's telling the truth. I found some old posts of his and they were dated 2003...

One post even said it was made in 2027... WTF?


----------

